# coolant overflow bottle, 68 lemans???



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you guys tell me, did a 68 lemans have an overflow bottle to catch antifreeze that overflowed the radiator? Mine does not have one on it, so I'm wondering if they came with them that year? I always thought they did, but I see no sign of one being on this car. Just the hose coming off the radiator cap, going down the side of the radiator to the frame is all....


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

That hose is all you get. Screw the environment LOL


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

No Goat said:


> That hose is all you get. Screw the environment LOL


Lol.....ok, thanks...... was wondering because they don't have a windshield washer bottle or bracket for it, on the car, but I see they do offer one on aftermarket websites for that car, but did not see a coolant overflow for it, and that would explain why...... thanks again!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

poncho power said:


> Can you guys tell me, did a 68 lemans have an overflow bottle to catch antifreeze that overflowed the radiator? Mine does not have one on it, so I'm wondering if they came with them that year? I always thought they did, but I see no sign of one being on this car. Just the hose coming off the radiator cap, going down the side of the radiator to the frame is all....


No they didn't. Just the overflow hose and the clip on the radiator. My '70 came with a bottle. I believe it was added because the car was raced. Someone added a '66 overflow bottle set up to it. I am removing it and making it correct.


----------

